# PFK Trop Idol - Planted Tanks Round



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... cle_id=657

It's Daniel's aquascape for me.  Great for a first attempt at a planted tank.  I'm not too sure about the wall on the left but I get the idea behind it.  Clever stuff.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

I agree, when I looked at them in the mag, Daniel's stood out a mile away.  He'll be getting my vote (or not in this case )  

Sam


----------



## Azaezl (15 Apr 2008)

Another thumbs up from me for Daniel, I liked his tank in the first round as well.

I was going to vote for Paul because he added houseplants to his planted tank, but I figured with him being new to plants  people should cut him some slack, I think most of us have made that mistake at some point, plus I liked his biotope. 

I voted based on both rounds and for me Andrew had to go, it's a pretty silly reason, his tanks just didn't do it for me, it's trop idol and I expected some pretty inspiring setups which the others managed on some level wheras Andrew's tanks just weren't inspiring or trop idol worthy in my eyes.

 So come on who did you all vote out?


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

Did my post just get moderated?


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2008)

Agreed about which is the better, though I don't really like the wall.  Could of been a few nicely layered bits of slate or something, to give the same effect maybe


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Apr 2008)

Did Daniel do the one with the rock wall aswell? That was an awseome biotope tank


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Apr 2008)

I just shake my head at this series. If this is an example of fish keepers in this country, then its very sad.
This is why im so much more into the planted tank scene. 

Sorry, off my soap box now.


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2008)

Dan has got my vote, miles ahead of the competition.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Did Daniel do the one with the rock wall aswell? That was an awseome biotope tank


Yes, he did.

I've invited Daniel onto UKAPS too.


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I just shake my head at this series. If this is an example of fish keepers in this country, then its very sad.
> This is why im so much more into the planted tank scene.
> 
> Sorry, off my soap box now.



He he, that was harsh!I must admit to not being that impressed with the first round though. One of the tanks seemed quite overstocked (can't remember whos) and giving the excuse of "when they get too big I'll move them on" doesn't really cut it. Also, although 'biotope' is a bit vague (just see the comments on AGA) choosing a biotope of "South America" is just ridiculous. Also, wasn't there anubias in an australian them tank?

I don't expect for people to know the rivers where species come from but I don't think much research was done. Regarding the planted tanks, I didn't think they were overly special and got the impression for a few of them real plants were a bit of a novelty. Are we being too critical?


----------



## Tom (17 Apr 2008)

> I just shake my head at this series. If this is an example of fish keepers in this country, then its very sad.
> This is why im so much more into the planted tank scene.
> 
> Sorry, off my soap box now.



I'd have to agree   Are these guys suposedly the best in the UK?

Daniel's tanks are the only ones that look anywhere near nice in my opinion. One point though, is that actually a Brazillian biotiope or African? Everything I see is African (Congo's, Anubias, Bolbitis etc)  Misprint??  But it is the nicest looking tank out of the lot. The planted tank also stands out a mile compared with the others. 

Tom


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Apr 2008)

I agree Danials are the best so far.

Biotope tanks really get my goat. People clearly dont grasp the concept of biotope. I was abit bemused about the amazon tank with congo tetras, Printing error maybe????.
I wonder what criteria they had to meet to be a part of this? 

All i want to see is the level of fish keeping improve in the UK. I blame retailers for poor advice and poor insparation.

Graeme.


----------



## beeky (17 Apr 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> All i want to see is the level of fish keeping improve in the UK. I blame retailers for poor advice and poor insparation.
> Graeme.




There are still far too many retailers, including the chains, who mislabel tanks and omit latin names. Are they worried of scaring off people by putting latin names on tanks? Even accurate common names would be a start. Almost every shop now has just "Otocinclus" on a tank. A species would be nice! One I saw this lunchtime had a tank labelled "Ram". They were Bolivian incidentally. It's all very sloppy, and now I'm depressed.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Apr 2008)

The planted tank hobby is improving in the UK.  It won't happen overnight, but in little steps.  I know some of us may feel passionately about this but try not to get aggressive about it, please.

Remember that many fishkeepers, and indeed retailers, 'old' or not, aren't regular forum users like us, so aren't constantly exposed to the 'latest' techniques and ideas.  

A forum like this in particular has a very high standard of shared knowledge, experience etc., so I think our perception of what is a 'normal' standard may be skewed somewhat.

I will never forget how I felt when I started out in the planted tank hobby.  Totally overwhelmed by all the conflicting info and jargon.  I think most entrants will admit they're not experienced with plants, biotopes or even aquascaping.  

Maybe they'll teach us a few things about breeding and marine set ups in the next rounds...

Finally, I don't think the contesants are necessarily supposed to be the best in the UK.  They're just the one's that volunteered, and I think there were surprisingly few - including no females for some reason.  

I may enter next year, if I'm allowed...


----------



## Tom (17 Apr 2008)

> Finally, I don't think the contesants are necessarily supposed to be the best in the UK. They're just the one's that volunteered, and I think there were surprisingly few - including no females for some reason.



I didn't realise this competition existed until this month when I saw the two catagories so far. I would have volunteered if I knew it was happening. I just assumed that they had been selected because of expertise in certain fields or something.    I didn't realise anyone could enter   

Tom


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Apr 2008)

I think theres less reasons to get it wrong now than there ever has been.
Perhaps its clear that these people arnt very plant minded. But George has been writing plant articles for some time now, so the information is there in the magazien they take part in.
I apreciate that if your not part of a forum like this, knoladge can be limited. I came on leaps and bounds when getting onto TFF, for which im extremely gratefull.
I think the thing that is very aparant in fish keeping, is just that, they keep fish, not an aquarium, so dont busy them selfs with the asctetics of the interior or the exterior of the aquarium, as long as the fish has a bridge to hide under, the light shows the fish, then thats enough for some poeple. For me these people are just after pretty colors and relaxing movement, which is fine, but the trop idle is after something ells from what I can gather. 
I conciderd entering my self, but with some heavy personal situations at home it wasnt a good time, maybe next year ill go for it.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

Guess its just a case of being glad that we've already found these forums and keep on trying to point other people in there direction.

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (18 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Maybe they'll teach us a few things about breeding and marine set ups in the next rounds...



I am also dissapointed by the standard of these tanks, it is a competition after all, so they are in effect inviting people to critique them...  My two gripes being, 1/ There is obviously no knowledge there of how the plants will look after they have 'grown into' the tanks. 2/ Using non-aquatic plants  

But! I then take into consideration that it is clearly an 'all round knowledge' competiton, so all could be forgiven if the next rounds are impressive enough.  I know nowt about breeding (unless it is Guppies   ) and marines after all.

I am curious as to whether the general level of knowledge of planted tanks in the UK is being genuinely reflected by the trop idol comp.  As a comparison, for instance...  How many of the entrants to one of the global plant contests (I think one is called AGA?) come from the UK... and what standard do they tend to reach?



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The planted tank hobby is improving in the UK. It won't happen overnight, but in little steps



Too true!
The knowledge being shared over the net now is awesome, it just takes a long time to become more common knowlege.

I spoke to one LFS owner/manager near me (Kent/London borders) and they don't stock many plants because they struggle to keep them alive long enough to sell them.  I've taught him a tiny bit, but he does struggle with it (though he can grow anemones, which equally gobsmacks me).  I find him inspiring though, because he keeps trying and aspires to holding a full range of plants with a planted show tank to boot.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

That's the main thing, just to keep on trying.  We need to lead the way. Ok so the UK planted scene may not be in line with the rest of the world, but if we lead the way, others will follow 

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Apr 2008)

I have to say after seeing the biotopes and reading the profiles in the magazine I was totally uninterested in the whole thing.  The standard didn't seem very high (and I mean no offence to the contestants here but it's how I feel) and the first 'round' with the biotope tanks were pretty awful IMO.  I think some of that was the size and budget restrictions, but they could have quite easily done a Rio Negro Biotope with a bit of research, some dead leaves and branchy bogwood.  Add a shoal of Cardinals or Pencilfish, a pair of Apistogramma nijsseni and job done.  There's so much information online that it's a bit criminal to get it as wrong as some did.  On the whole I think it's a bit of a 'miss' for PFK who are usually so good with their ideas.  I'm slightly worried at what the marine round will bring...


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

I have a hillstream biotope, with two tiger hillstreams, barley cost me 40quid!  Although I guess I'd not get very many points for difficulty!  Its just a tank with rocks in and the hillstreams!   They'd probably say the rocks weren't from the same region too!

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I have a hillstream biotope, with two tiger hillstreams, barley cost me 40quid!  Although I guess I'd not get very many points for difficulty!  Its just a tank with rocks in and the hillstreams!   They'd probably say the rocks weren't from the same region too!
> 
> Sam



Well you didn't stick Congo tetras in there so better than some of the competitors....


----------



## Azaezl (18 Apr 2008)

I would have entered as well had I known about it, I know 1 woman entered and that was it. I don't consider myself trop idol material but after seeing what was on offer I'm sure I couldn't have done any worse and maybe even done a little better then some of them


----------



## a1Matt (18 Apr 2008)

Azaezl said:
			
		

> I would have entered as well had I known about it, I know 1 woman entered and that was it. I don't consider myself trop idol material but after seeing what was on offer I'm sure I couldn't have done any worse and maybe even done a little better then some of them



I can see the headline next year... PFK Planted tank competition are pleased to announce 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places all go  to UKAPS members    lol.

Joking apart I have respect for all the contestants because they have actually entered and given it their best.  I'm old fashioned like that (...it's the taking part not the winning that counts).


----------



## George Farmer (19 Apr 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Joking apart I have respect for all the contestants because they have actually entered and given it their best.  I'm old fashioned like that (...it's the taking part not the winning that counts).



Here here.

I spoke with the PFK editorial about this yesterday.  Apparently I asked to enter before it started (I can't remember) but I wasn't allowed.  Nevermind.  I'd be crap at breeding and marine anyway!


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

Next year I'll enter, seems like fun to me. I've always wanted an excuse to go marine.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2008)

Especially if they are providing most of the equipment and a small wedge of cash to set it up   Wonder if they get to keep the tanks at the end of the competition?


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

My thoughts exactly, best start watching ebay huh? lol


----------



## TDI-line (19 Apr 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Especially if they are providing most of the equipment and a small wedge of cash to set it up   Wonder if they get to keep the tanks at the end of the competition?



I'm pretty sure they do keep all the tanks.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Apr 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Although I've never kept a marine fish in my life, I'm even tempted to enter now!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Apr 2008)

PFK is a great magazine, especially for the beginner. I wouldn't class my self as a beginner, but when I was, PFk was the place to gain info and inspiration. I only wish when i was just starting out, articles like Georges where in there then. 
Its Great to see PFK embrace the planted tank phenomenon with both hands. Its a great way to encourage new and old aquarists to try new things, and for me, they should all try proper planted tanks, theres no going back when they do, and with the advice George is giving and places like this, the chances of them getting it right are far greater now than when i first started out.
I should hold my judgment back as far as trop Idle goes, these guys may be magga fish breeders, so of coarse they are not going to be to ascetically minded, im sure its function over form for many fish breeders, and perhaps their down fall is in rounds that are heavy on ascetics but thier accolades will be in the breeding!

Bring on Plant Factor!!! Round one Iwagumi. Round 2 Dutch. Round 3 Biotope. Round 4 Nature aquarium.

Hmm, an email to PFK?? What do you think?

Graeme.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Apr 2008)

I guess the other things with the trop idol is that they are all round'ers.  I wouldn't have the first clue about marines or breeding fish.

Sam


----------



## beeky (21 Apr 2008)

I've just got a copy of the new PFK and I've looked through the trop idol article. It's good to see that they've got photos of the first round as well to refresh the memory. I think I was probably too critical and the tanks were OK, and it also occurred to me that we don't know how long these people had to create the tanks. If they were just given a few days or even a week to submit a plan (which they had to stick to) that's not too long to do lots of research, remembering that they've probably got day jobs too. Also biotopes are tricky, because very few have lots of vegetation and LFS are notorious for having a poor choice of materials. It would be interesting to see what the budget was spent on by each person. One bought 6 or so chocolate gouramies - that must have blown the budget on their own!

Now the series has got alot more attention, I'm sure next year the standard will be a lot higher. Have to remember that before entering!

I think people are being critical because so far what's been seen isn't very special and yet, it's been billed as the cream of the UK. People were expecting better.


----------



## Martin (21 Apr 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> I think people are being critical because so far what's been seen isn't very special and yet, it's been billed as the cream of the UK. People were expecting better.


 Very true Beeky, I think this is the point, we are not expecting the contestants to be experts, but we do expect better than this, and quite rightly. If my efforts were going to be splashed all over the pages of PFk, I would have done more research.


----------

